# Pretty good day Tuesday



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Myself, dad and cousin took a short trip to a family friend's property for some bunny hunting....ended up being the best day we've had in a long long time. We could've hunted longer to fill our limit but figured we'd leave a few for next time.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

I'd say that's better than pretty good. Nice job on the rabbits.


----------



## firetiger (Dec 21, 2010)

great job on the bunnies fellas....


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice. I didn't get 10 rabbits all last season! Where did you say that property was? lol

Need a fourth guy?


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Alot of good eatin right there! Congrats! Good to see the family enjoy the outdoors together.


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

Looks like a nice day and a limit to me (10 combined possession)! I bet the beagle had a blast too!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

congrats! nice looking dog too..will get one eventually!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

ohhhh man that is a great day!


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was a great day and a ton of fun for all of us even though I had to show the old man and cousin how to shoot (5/5). The dog (Winnie) did really well considering her age (13) but boy was she sore on Wednesday.


----------



## doogie mac (Oct 24, 2010)

nice limit!!!! Man do i miss bunny huntin. I see you have houghton as oune of your locations-thems aint houghton bunnies! lol:lol:Good job!


----------

